# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Opinions on waterproofing products

## exjack

Hi all, 
Standard long time lurker first time poster here.  I have just a quick question that I would like to gain some opinions on, if its OK. 
I have started a bathroom reno and am up to waterproofing. Which I was going to get the pros in to do it but they can't fit me in in the time frame I have, which is limited due to the amount of interstate relatives I have coming at this time of year. 
Anyway I spoke to my tiler about it and he is happy to help me do it at no charge (a case of beers anyway) if I just buy everything (Angles, bond breaker, membranes, sealants etc )and do the running around. 
My dilemma is I am unsure of what membrane product to use, The options I could find locally are : 
: B&L Leakproof deck and Shower  (tiler recommends) 
: Cromproof(Crommelin) Wetite
: Davco K10 Plus
: Durabit EF 
Also open to other options as long as I can get it easily in south east melbourne area. 
I wanted to use the pros, but my crappy planning has left me little choice, in the time I have. I am confident my tiler knows what he is doing as he does sometimes do it as part of his services anyway.   
Thanks in advance for all opinions

----------


## breakerboy2000

Im no pro, just starting my reno soon and im going with crommelin membrane from bunnings, simply because they have a few tutorials on youtube using their bond breaker and fabric combo also available at bunnings.

----------


## goldie1

x2 for Crommelin

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Waterproofing is a one shot process that you MUST get right, because if it fails, you have to remove the tiles fix the problem, and possibly other problems the leak may have created, then replace the lot all over again. 
Many of the insurance companies now need a copy of the waterproofing certificate prior to approving any water damage claims. 
By the time you add up the cost of materials and your own labour, getting a professional in is not a lot more and you have a written guarantee and certificate, meaning that should anything be defective it costs you nothing to get it fixed. 
If you must DIY then look for system that has a fabric membrane, this will ensure the correct the correct minimum thickness and give a better chance of avoiding a failure. 
Did you try calling 1800 025 081. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## Wotname

For what it's worth, my tile supplier (well known in Hobart) recommended the K10; said most of their tilers use it in preference to other products. Maybe it was sales pitch, maybe it wasn't. 
I don't know how user friendly it is but I will be able to tell you next week!

----------


## phild01

Crommellin, Davco K10, have used both and both seem excellent.  You wouldn't know how good they are until at least 20 years have passed.  Take warranties with a grain of salt as they are never long and best of luck if you need to claim.  Unfortunately the insurance companies want to control nearly every thing we do.  If you have confidence in your attention to detail, I say just do it, waterproofing is not hard to do.  The best assurance to good waterproofing is to ensure good tight framework with fixings elevated from floor level ie no fixings to bottom plate in the shower area.

----------

